# Czar a week from being 7months



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Lets PWAYYYYYYYY! He loves that basketball out of every toy he has lol









hes runing after the ball..all excited and full of energy









My mom got him a new collar..he and I like it









Seems like hes leaning up and bit and getting some muscle..All the running he does he should have a six pack lol









Smile for the camera..my brother takin a pic of him on his cell phone


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

What a cutie! i love his dark choc colour.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Kam just turned 7 mths. And wow I completely see the diff in size between the two of them. He's such a charmer


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes looking great! Love that collar


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

look at that coat. healthy, gorgeous. nice work Czar.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks all glad you all stoped by 2 take a look at my baby boi


----------



## tylersweeney22 (Apr 24, 2010)

i love that color. great looking dog you got there


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look how big he is his head is almost as big as the ball lol.
Dude he's so gorgeous.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks sis...he bull doses people with his head like a bull now lol..he puts it down and charges lol..its 2 funny


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's looking great Czar! Keep up the good work and post up more pix!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love the collar, very cool. He is a cuite!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's looking good. I love his color.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> thanks sis...he bull doses people with his head like a bull now lol..he puts it down and charges lol..its 2 funny


LMAO Dosia does that to the kitties.  He loves to shove them around like a bull.  That collar you got for him is really nice I love it. 

P.S. you gotta be on here more I miss the  outta you.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I miss ya 2 sis..I've been working like a mad man lately though..10-13 hour days..I come home pooped.....I've been on though the last couple of days...I go into chat but its usually dead


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That sucks  next time your on send me a message I'll chat with ya bro


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dang he's turning out nice bruh!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Great Job with him David!!!
Czar is looking awesome, I'm going to need you to post pix weekly cause he is growing to dang on fast and I feel like we're missing out!!!!!!! SLAP


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Great Job with him David!!!
> Czar is looking awesome, I'm going to need you to post pix weekly cause he is growing to dang on fast and I feel like we're missing out!!!!!!! SLAP


:goodpost: :clap::clap: :stick:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yanno Krystal, I think David cheated us some growth spurts there what you think?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I do for real he was tiny last time we saw him. We got robbed


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

YES we did! Might have to NEG rep him if he continues this blatant disregard of our Czar photo needs!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Great Job with him David!!!
> Czar is looking awesome, I'm going to need you to post pix weekly cause he is growing to dang on fast and I feel like we're missing out!!!!!!! SLAP


I try to get pics atleast once or week or every 2 weeks..he is growing so fast...its like whoa where did lil innocent czar goooooo...Hes turning out great though, I couldn't have asked for a better doggie..except he still likes to potty in the house at times lol..


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll I was just about to ask if he's still Mr Pee Body lolll


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll I was just about to ask if he's still Mr Pee Body lolll


OH yea he is mosdef and poop body bad czar:stick:upruns:


----------

